

The Fall of the House of Tsarnaev - weisser
http://www.bostonglobe.com/Page/Boston/2011-2020/WebGraphics/Metro/BostonGlobe.com/2013/12/15tsarnaev/tsarnaev.html

======
guard-of-terra
They seem to be describing an average Chechen family.

Or so many Russians believe, therefore a growing movement to split Chechnya
and Dagestan from Russian Federation and seal it with concrete border like US-
Mexico.

~~~
rdl
What would be the downside of doing this? I'm probably biased (in that of the
~100 Chechens I've interacted with in my life, every single one was a jihadi
-- kind of a selection bias, though.)

Assuming Russia could control the pipeline corridors, the only real risk seems
to be a "domino theory" that letting a territory go will risk encouraging
other, better territories to leave. But in the case of kicking
Chechnya/Dagestan out, that's not the risk.

~~~
guard-of-terra
Putin seems to be loving Chechens and hating Russians.

(First of all, Russians might free him of his duties but chechens and otherr
minorities can not)

Not that it answers your question.

------
leokun
Don't get why killing and maiming people gets you all this attention. It is
just going to encourage more people on the brink to go and hurt others.
Writers who defend with it is what people want to read are trying to avoid
responsibility. They have rationalized their actions. Personally, I never want
to hear about these two kids again.

